# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  مباراة الزعيم والجلفوط _صور

## fanan

*منقول من منتديات كوره سودانيه

















*

----------


## fanan

*اضغط على وجوه الأشخاص في الصور لتتم الإشارة إليهم. 


*

----------


## طه شبرا

*لكن ميشو مالو قاعد كده..
حس بيها..
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*








































*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف شكر .. يارااائع
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*فنآآآآآآآآآآآآآن يا فنان
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*مشكوووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*عمل مقدر تشكر عليه شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
                        	*

----------


## خلف الله الهادى

*صور معبره جدا لكم الشكر
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*ما أحلي ساعة الأنتصار 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما شاء الله يا فناااااااان


دي عاجباني شدييييييييييييييد
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*مريخاب أحبكم وياروعة الحضرى وهو يخرج لسانه للجلافيط بس اين المعز وهو خارج التمنتاشر
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ودي كمان عاجباني

*

----------


## ود الزعيم

*رووووعة يا اصلييييي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*تســـــــلم يا غاااااااااااااالي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور 6 شهور يا فنان ... روعة والله ...

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الشكر اجزله لك الرائع الفنان فنان
*

----------


## أوهاج

*مشكوووووور يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فنان يافنان انت بالجد فنان وفنان وفنان
*

----------


## ودادنتود

*شكرا كتير ياخطير
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع والف شكر
                        	*

----------

